# Pluto Water Error Bottle Scarce Version?



## toolnut (Oct 12, 2004)

I recently acquired an old "Pluto Water" bottle, but instead of "America's Physic", this one reads "America's Phisic" (with an "I"). Is this an early mistake? I have seen many Pluto bottles, but none had this spelling on it. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## woody (Oct 13, 2004)

It looks to be an early mistake and I don't recall seeing any that were misspelled.
 Not that a Pluto water bottle is very collectible but with the mistake in the embossing I imagine it would only add to the value of it.


----------



## toolnut (Oct 13, 2004)

Woody,
      Thanks for the response. I have done a bit more searching and come up empty. it is my (hopeful) idea that after the spelling error was noticed, most of the bottles may have been destroyed, with only a few making it out of the plant. That notion, along with the mis-spelling, may make it worth a considerable amount more than your regular "run-of-the-mill" Pluto Water bottle. Thanks again, and I welcome any other collectors suggestions or information.                  ~John

 PS- Sorry for the poor pic. I guess that maybe I should have washed it first (he-he).


----------



## BARQS19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Why is it that everytime you go digging, that's what you find most of the time, Pluto Water... Some of these things are made with really thin glass, and they will be sitting among hundreds of broken Chero and SS Coke bottles. I don't get it.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------

